# Eagles and Hawks, when is the line drawn?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

How do you hunt the prey and not the predator? After reading the post where someone has seen lots of turkeys killed by eagles, and there obviously taking our other waterfowl and upland game. So when is the line drawn to a point that hawks and eagles will be managed? How do you only hunt there prey and not them? I think at some point you have to control the amount of eagles, hawks, and other predator birds. You can't just let them go uncontrolled and unmanaged? Will there ever be hunts opened for these birds?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I bet never. But I agree with you. There needs to be a control plan figured out.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I know there was a time when we had a small flock of turkeys on our family farm... the eagles killed it off. (probably foxes and raccoons too)... that said, I still can't see myself hunting eagles. (No idea why, but it just doesn't appeal to me)


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

It's just not in our culture. Besides, I hardly think eagles are the limiting factor on turkeys and waterfowl. If we ever get close, we'll talk.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Let us shoot the freakin crows and that would help a ton. Other states can shoot crows and magpies, why not us? There are countless upland birds and waterfowl killed by these birds.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

:lol: crows fall under the federal migratory game bird regs, apparently somewhere they must migrate, down here they just live year round. We only get 4 months of hunting them, can you guess which months those are??? :mrgreen: Yeap, when the other seasons are in. 


As for hawks, owls, and eagles, try and get a depredation permit, it ain't easy. I don't have a desire to shoot an eagle but there way too **** many hawks , they need a thinning!

There is always the 3 S solution.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I heard tell of a product that you can spry on road kill that kills any birds that happen to take advantage of the free lunch. Good part is that it only effects birds...ravens, crows, magpies, and other scavenger type avarians 
Now I surely ain't advocating the use of this stuff...just saying


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

The federal migratory game bird regs aren’t going to matter much longer. The federal government has spent itself into bankruptcy. When it can no longer give it's supporters the material goods it promises them, the feds are finished. Then we will only have to deal with state legislation.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

redleg said:


> The federal migratory game bird regs aren't going to matter much longer. The federal government has spent itself into bankruptcy. When it can no longer give it's supporters the material goods it promises them, the feds are finished. Then we will only have to deal with state legislation.


How long you think we got left? Any chance they'll be foreclosing on the Bear River Bird Refuge, cause I wouldn't mind making a bid for a little of that property. Course I guess you mean a chapter 7, if they only do a 13 then the property won't most likely go up for auction. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> redleg said:
> 
> 
> > The federal migratory game bird regs aren't going to matter much longer. The federal government has spent itself into bankruptcy. When it can no longer give it's supporters the material goods it promises them, the feds are finished. Then we will only have to deal with state legislation.
> ...


----------



## jbb0903 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have gone to school for environmental science and first off, we should be protecting eagles and hawks, not killing them. They were here first. It is very anthropocentric to call them our turkeys. Every thing on Earth was not put here to serve humans. If anything, human expansion "manages" the eagle and hawk populations more than it should. What sort of education does anyone have to decide we need to thin these predators? You can't make such decisions just by saying you see a lot of one species and a few of another. Most of the people who make the decisions on coyotes for instance have little education and make the decisions based purely on economic incentives for the state.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll tell ya, I've felt the power of an eagle's talons resting on my fist, the rush of adrenaline as you slip the hood off his head and watch him soar, his screams from above...but when it comes to good eatin, I'll take a turkey over one them **** things any day!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

They can kill every last turkey for all I care. I'd rather watch hawks and eagles anyday over a turkey.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

This is going down hill FAST.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> They can kill every last turkey for all I care. I'd rather watch hawks and eagles anyday over a turkey.


Wow, now that's just plain wrong. I mean, what's to watch, little dots way up in the sky, circlin around waiting to cowardly swoop down on some unsuspecting critter. Now turkeys...there's Majesty, beauty and power. He'll put on a show or feed your family, he stands up to his adversary's and fights for his chance...he's the Tom...king of the forest!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

jbb0903 said:


> I have gone to school for environmental science and first off, we should be protecting eagles and hawks, not killing them. They were here first. It is very anthropocentric to call them our turkeys. Every thing on Earth was not put here to serve humans. If anything, human expansion "manages" the eagle and hawk populations more than it should. What sort of education does anyone have to decide we need to thin these predators? You can't make such decisions just by saying you see a lot of one species and a few of another. Most of the people who make the decisions on coyotes for instance have little education and make the decisions based purely on economic incentives for the state.


O boy


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Ha, i'll say it again. This is going down hill FAST. I guess me and swbuckmaster are the only ones seeing this _(O)_ unless everybody's just steering clear. Well-i could have guessed #1DEER 1-I started all this haha no offense.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Hawks, Ravens, Magpies, their numbers must be greatly reduced.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Ha, i'll say it again. This is going down hill FAST. I guess me and swbuckmaster are the only ones seeing this _(O)_ unless everybody's just steering clear. Well-i could have guessed #1DEER 1-I started all this haha no offense.


What outdoorser are you upset most my topics get pages and pages of great conversation.....



jbb0903 said:


> I have gone to school for environmental science and first off, we should be protecting eagles and hawks, not killing them. They were here first. It is very anthropocentric to call them our turkeys. Every thing on Earth was not put here to serve humans. If anything, human expansion "manages" the eagle and hawk populations more than it should. What sort of education does anyone have to decide we need to thin these predators? You can't make such decisions just by saying you see a lot of one species and a few of another. Most of the people who make the decisions on coyotes for instance have little education and make the decisions based purely on economic incentives for the state.


Okay jbb going to school for environmental science you must know management of species is important right? How do you justify manageing certain species and not others?


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

jbb0903 said:


> I have gone to school for environmental science and first off, we should be protecting eagles and hawks, not killing them. They were here first. It is very anthropocentric to call them our turkeys. Every thing on Earth was not put here to serve humans. If anything, human expansion "manages" the eagle and hawk populations more than it should. What sort of education does anyone have to decide we need to thin these predators? You can't make such decisions just by saying you see a lot of one species and a few of another. Most of the people who make the decisions on coyotes for instance have little education and make the decisions based purely on economic incentives for the state.


[cricket-cricket]


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Hawks taste like eagles:lol:


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I hope that they open a season on eagles, crows, and hawks, that way when the mice, rats, and other rodents that constitute 90% of their diets get out of control the state can issue depredation tags for them too! I can't wait!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> I hope that they open a season on eagles, crows, and hawks, that way when the mice, rats, and other rodents that constitute 90% of their diets get out of control the state can issue depredation tags for them too! I can't wait!


So what you're saying is they don't eat just turkeys? Hmmmmm, i would like to see proof of this, until then it's just a fable. Like bigfoot.


----------

